# Spectraquartz as alternative to 3m ColorQuartz?



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

has anyone had experience using SpectraQuartz as an alternative to 3M ColorQuartz as it is now discontinued?

here is a list of colors

SpectraQuartz - Swimming Pool Plaster - Pool Owners

Thanks!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Interesting looking product. Is it available locally? I might like to try it out.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe that is the replacement product. I had tried to get it before and there were no resellers that I could find locally. The place that imports it into Canada was out of Montreal and I spoke with him but he never got back to me. Perhaps one of the people who used to stock the 3m could get it?

If I remember correctly, this is the company that bought the colorquartz catalogue or something along those lines.


----------



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

I spoke with the western sales rep today and he said the closest supplier is in Seattle. That being said he also mentioned that they may have customers up in Canada, I sent them an email and will see what they have to say!


----------

